# Ozone and Has Bean tie the knot



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Apologies if this has been posted but I searched and couldn't see it: Sprudge have reported that Ozone and Has Bean are combining ownership.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I learned about this a couple of days ago too. As far as I could tell from Companies House it had always been the case that Stephen Leighton owned 100% of Hasbean, but now it appears from recent filings he either owns roughly 25% or maybe as little as 0% (docs aren't entirely clear).

The London-based group of companies appears to be OCR-GP (London) Ltd, which doesn't list either Stephen Leighton or any of the other Hasbean bods as shareholders.

I feel as though I'm missing something, but the report simply doesn't seem to be factually correct based upon publicly-held records. Maybe it simply isn't fully up-to-date on Companies House, or maybe it's a NZ company.

I guess it doesn't matter to us.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

It's quite interesting that Chris Glover-Price and Dale Harris have been able to acquire shares. Although it seems they were intrinsic to the business I don't believe that they held any such stake in Hasbean, and so they'll have done quite well out of the deal.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Personally; I think this is only good news for the industry.

Would love to see a HasBean cafe opening- trying out new recipes and techniques and such like.

Andy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

filthynines said:


> It's quite interesting that Chris Glover-Price and Dale Harris have been able to acquire shares. Although it seems they were intrinsic to the business I don't believe that they held any such stake in Hasbean, and so they'll have done quite well out of the deal.


With Chris having worked in the in my mug sub (retail) then he deserved every potential penny.

My coffee is too dark

My coffee is too sour

My coffee isn't coffee enough.

.....


----------

